# The Greek Pokémon Return!



## Zeph (Jul 11, 2008)

*The Greek Pokémon Return!*

It's back.

Now, most of you will know, but for those who don't, the backstory is that I discovered to my displeasure that there are _no official Greek Pokémon names!_!

So, using my knowledge of the language and a translator every now and then I set out to make my own.

Provléphoun (Prov-LEFF-oin) - Castform = Provlépheis (Forecast) + Metatréphoun (Transform)
Sphaírgída [SFAIR-yee-da] - Spheal = Sphaira (Sphere) + Sphagída (Seal) Σφαίργίδα
Kelagonikó [Kel-AY-oh-nee-ko] - Smeargle = Kelída (Smear) + Lagonikó (Beagle) Κηλαγωνικό
Kochúgio [Koch-EE-yo] - Shellder = Kochúli (Shell) + Kataphúgio (Shelter) κοχύγιο
Bolbósaura [Voll-VOH-saf-rah] - Bulbasaur = Bolbós (Bulb) + Saúra (Lizard)/Deinósauros (Dinosaur) Βολβόςαυρα
Archtúpema [Arkh-TEE-peh-mah] - Machop = Arsenikós (Masculine, Male) + Chtúpema (Hit, Blow) Αρχτύπημα
Armphraxe [Arm-FRAX-eh] - Machoke = Arsenikós (Masculine, Male) + Émphraxe (Choke) Αρμφραξη
Arotopóros [Art-oh-POH-ross] - Machamp = Arsenikós (Masculine, Male) + Protopóros (Champion) Αρωτοπόρος
Gurínas [Yee-REE-nass] - Poliwag = Corruption of Gurinos (Tadpole) Γυρίνας
Gurístrofé [Yee-REE-stroff-eiy] - Poliwhirl = Gurinos(Tadpole) + Shortening of Peristrophé (Whirl) Γυριστροφή
Gurgé [Yeer-YAY] - Poliwrath = Gurinos(Tadpole) + Orgé (Wrath, Rage) Γυργή
Gurúnos [Yeer-EE-noss] - Politoed = Gurinos(Tadpole) + Phrúnos (Toad) Γυρύνος
Skiálixe [Skee-ah-LEEK-seh] - Umbreon = Skía (Shadow) + Exélixe (Evolution) Σκιάλιξη
Mágmoró [MAHY-more-oh] - Magby = Mágma (Magma) + Moró (Baby) Μάγμωρό
Mágmar [MAHY-mar] - Magmar = Corruption of Mágma (Magma) Μάγμαρ
Mágniama [MAHY-nee-ah-mah]- Magmortar = Mágma (Magma) + Koníama (Mortar) Μάγνίαμα
Skoteinrai [Skoh-TAIN-ray] - Darkrai = Skoteinós (Dark) + Kurai (Japanese for Dark) Σκοτεινραι
Arouthese [Are-WEE-thees-eh] - Rattata = Arouraíos (Rat) + Epíthese (Attack) Αρουθεση
Spinthimo [Speen-THEE-mo] - Pikachu = Spinthérisma (Sparkle) + Tríximo (Squeak) [Pikachu comes from the Japanese for those words.] Σπινθιμο
Omorfoúda [Oh-mor-FWEE-dah] - Beautifly = Omorfiá (Beauty) + Petaloúda (Butterfly) Ομορφύδα
Kutsodelos [KEET-so-deel-os] - Totodile = Shortening of Koutsoúbelo (Tot) + Shortening of Krokódeilos (Crocodile) Κυτσοδελος
Krokaníste [Krok-ah-NEE-steh] - Croconaw = Krokódeilos (Crocodile) + Pokaníste (Gnaw) Κροκανίστε
Hagrigátrs [Hahy-ree-YAT-ohr-Ass] - Feraligatr = Hagrios (Feral) + Shortening of Alligátoras (Alligator) Άγριγάτρς
Krumménas [Kree-MEH-nass] - Latias = Corruption of Krumménos (Hidden) Κρυμμένας
Krotáposma [Krot-AH-poz-mah] - Pacirisu = Krotálisma (Crackle) + Okíoupos (Squirrel) Κροτάροςμα
Fegaseméno [Fay-as-ee-MEH-no]- Lugia = Feggári (Moon) + Aseménio (Silver) + Koimisnénos (Dormant) Φεγάσημένο [Lugia is formed from a mixture of a silverish element called Lutetium, Lugeo (dormant) and Luna (Latin for moon)]
Grégotéfra [Y’REH-oh-teff-rah] - Rapidash = Grégopo (Rapid) + Téfra (Ash) Γρήγοτέφρα
Leiométría [Lay-oh-MEH-tree-ah] - Moltres = Leioméno (Molten) + Tría (Three) Λειωμέτρία
Drepánitos [Dreep-AH-nee-tos] - Scyther =Drepáni (Scythe) Δρεπάνιτος
Pithikas [PEE-thee-kass] - Aipom = Pithekos (Ape) + Foínikas (Palm) Πίθικας
Amfinikas [Am-fee-NEE-kass] - Ambipom = Amfidéxio (Ambidextrous) + Foínikas (Palm) Αμφινικας
Kaúsepoulo [KAF-see-pwee-loh] - Combusken = Kaúse (Combustion) + Kotópoulo (Chicken) Καύσηπουλο
Stómeáo [Sto-MYAHW] - Meowth = Stóma (Mouth) + Meáo (Greek spelling of Meow) Στόμεάο
Kameleukó [Kah-mee-lwee-KOH] - Giratina = Kamelopárale (Giraffe) + Leukóchrusos (Platinum) Καμηλευκό
Stomáchilos [Sto-MACK-ee-loss] - Mawile = Stomáchi (Maw) + Krokódeilos (Crocodile) Στομάχιλος
Chtúraslee [Ch’TEE-rass-lee] - Hitmonlee = Chtupema (Hit) + Téras (Monster) + Lee (As in Bruce Lee) Χτύραςλεε
Chtúraschan [Ch’TEE-rass-kan] - Hitmonchan = Chtupema (Hit) + Téras (Monster) + Chan (As in Jackie Chan) Χτύραςχαν
Aneilítsa [An-ail--EET-sah] - Sneasel = Aneilikrinís (Snatch) + Nufítsa (Weasel) Ανειλίτσα
Grasbós [Y’rahss-VOSS] - Linoone = Grammé (Line) + Asbós (Racoon, Badger) Γρασβός
Psuchilixe [SEE-chee-leek-seh] - Espeon = Psuchikós (Psychic) + Exélixe (Evolution) Ψυχιλιξη
Hammthetos [HAMM-thee-toss] - Sandslash = Hammos (Sand) + Káthetos (Slash) Άμμθετος
Drosigkóng [Dross-ee-KONG] - Dewgong = Drosiá (Dew) + Ntigkóngk () Δροσικόνγ
Brukemptos [Vree-KEEMP-toss] - Growlithe = Bruchethmós (Growl) + Eúkamptos (Lithe) Βρυκημπτος
Skúló [SKEE-lo] - Poochyena = Skúlos (Dog) + Geló (Laugh – Couldn’t find a word for hyena!) Σκύλώ
Zófórakas [ZOE-for-ah-kass] - Murkrow = Zófos (Murk) + Kórakas (Crow) Ζόφόρακας
Idíf [Ee-DEEF] - Ekans = Reversal of Fídi (Snake) Ιδίφ
Kunmoíra [Keen-MOY-rah] - Houndoom = Kunmgóskulo (Hound) + Moíra (Doom) Κυνηοίρα
Rochamelés [Roch-ah-mell-EHZ] - Snorlax = Rochaletó (Snore) + Amelés (Lax) Ροχαμελής
Leptógáti [Lep-TOE-yah-tee] - Delcatty = Leptó (Delicate) + Gáta (Cat) Λεπτόγάτι
Akbázar [Ahk-VAHZ-arr] - Rayquaza = Aktína (Ray, Beam) + Kbázar (Quazar) Ακβάζαρ
Pronúmtos [Pro-NEEM-toss] - Larvitar = Pronúmfes (Larva) Προνύμτος
Doláritos [Dholl-AH-ree-toss] - Pupitar = Dolária (Pupa) Δολάριτος
Túrantos [TEE-ran-toss] - Tyranitar = Túrannos (Tyrant) Τύραντος
Makrílios [Mack-REE-lee-oss] - Absol = Makriá (Away) + Ílios (Sun) Μακρήλιος
Spimo [SPEE-mo] - Pichu = Shortening or Spinthimo (Pikachu) Σπιμο
Keraunimo [Ker-AFF-nee-mo] - Raichu = Keraunós (Thunder) + Tríximo (Squeak) Κεραυνιμο
Lameáo [La-meh-OW] - Glameow = Lamperó (Glamerous) + Meáo (Meow) Λαμεάο
Poraschimos [Por-as-CHEE-moss] - Purugly (Purr) + Áschimos (Ugly) Ποράσχημος
Okeázo [O-keh-AH-zo] - Kyogre = Okeanó (Ocean) + Bázo (Orca) Ωκεάζο
Skutáosso (Skee-TAH-oss-o) - Torchic = Skutáli (Torch) + Veossó (Chick) Σκυτάοσσο

---

You can request a Pokémon to be Greekofied if you want to.

By the way, for those who saw it on the old forums, I updated some of the pronunciations because I had a lot of them wrong (I recently found out that an 'au' makes an 'aff' sound, for example.)


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The Greek Pokémon Return!*

Yay, you saved mine *huggy*


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The Greek Pokémon Return!*

Let's see...Absol.


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: The Greek Pokémon Return!*

Krumménas remains there, too. Thank you...

...

I forgot about it and must keep it somewhere now.
_I want you to do I, Torchic, for you haven't yet._


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The Greek Pokémon Return!*

...you're Greek? I thought you were from Wales? o.O

Lets see you try Kyogre. >:)


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The Greek Pokémon Return!*

Snorlax and Pichu with Raichu

Please and thanks.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The Greek Pokémon Return!*

@Ultraviolet - No, I'm English, my Father's family are Scottish, therefore I'm half that (HOORAY!) but I know Greek.

Aaah. Lots to do.

My favourite so far is Akbázar (Rayquazza). It just sounds really cool when you say it. AckVAHzar....


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The Greek Pokémon Return!*

I'm considering changing my username to Αμφινικας. If only I could type it...


----------



## Darksong (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The Greek Pokémon Return!*

Can you Greekify Glameow and Purugly for me, please? :)


----------



## Zeph (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: The Greek Pokémon Return!*

You know, Ambipom, if you like it that much you _could_ just make it Amfinikas....

Anyway, yesh, I'll finish these requests soon. It's like a sprite shop!


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The Greek Pokémon Return!*

A-yep.

 Nightwitch and NW Rising are there as Zófórakas...and Axel resides in the Greekodex as Kunmoíra. Nice work, Castform. <333


----------



## Zeph (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: The Greek Pokémon Return!*

Thanks.

And oh dear. I completely forgot. I'll do your request thingies soon.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: The Greek Pokémon Return!*

Fix Sneasel please...it's "sneaky" and "weasel", not "snatch" and "weasel".


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: The Greek Pokémon Return!*

Meowth again pweez? I think it was something like Stomeao, but I can't remember where the accents were.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: The Greek Pokémon Return!*

Meowth's still on there, Mike. All the ones that were on there before the forum crash are still there, because I actually had the whole thing saved on a Word Document which I always updated _before_ the first post.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: The Greek Pokémon Return!*

Updated.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: The Greek Pokémon Return!*

I have another request. Can you make Swellow greek? Thanks :)


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: The Greek Pokémon Return!*

Torchic in english is misspelled on your post. Just wanted to point that out...


----------



## Zeph (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: The Greek Pokémon Return!*

Aaah, sorry and thanks.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: The Greek Pokémon Return!*

Can I have Groudon, Froslass, Mamoswine, Porygon-Z and Lugia greekified please?


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: The Greek Pokémon Return!*

Let's try...

Palkia!


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: The Greek Pokémon Return!*



Zephyrous Castform said:


> Meowth's still on there, Mike. All the ones that were on there before the forum crash are still there, because I actually had the whole thing saved on a Word Document which I always updated _before_ the first post.


Really? I couldn't find it. I Ctrl+F'd it and everything.

Oh damn, you made a typo and put "Mewoth" didn't you? XD Sorry.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: The Greek Pokémon Return!*

Yeah, sorry.

So, Palkia, Swellow, Groudon, Froslass, Mamoswine and Porygon-Z to do (I've already done Lugia, Metallic Deoxys...). May as well do Porygon and Porygon-2 along the way as it's only adding or taking a letter.


----------



## Nope (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: The Greek Pokémon Return!*

Well, if it's not too much or too difficult, Typhlosion. (Typhoon+Explosion)


----------

